
A summary and curation of the top-ranked content on Node.js best practices - yvonnick
https://github.com/i0natan/nodebestpractices
======
mmckelvy
How much of this stuff is taken care of out of the box by Hapi.js? I'm an
Express user but was taking a look at Hapi.js the other day and it seems like
it handles at least of a few of these concerns.

------
jugg1es
This could be re-made with a way to replace the node-specific stuff so it
could be adapted for any ecosystem and it would suffice as a set of
production-level programming best practices.

------
aldoushuxley001
What is the best practice for implementing users though?

That's partially what scared me off of node, felt like I was risking security
of my data because there was no support for users in the ecosystem.

I know it's simple to roll your own using a framework like express, but felt
like too much could go wrong as well.

~~~
bardworx
If you mean like front-end users then Auth0 integrates with node and you
offload user management to them.

If you mean for API calls then JWT token in request strategy seems sufficient.
Unless you had something else in mind, entirely.

~~~
9dev
I always find it amusing how so many developers use Auth0 without a thought,
yet complain about Facebook compromising our privacy. Using a service such as
Auth0 is completely impossible from a privacy point of view.

------
ggregoire
Are there any real-world Node.js applications on GitHub that you would
recommend as a good example? Like [https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso) for React.

------
snek
This seems really focused on express.js and hosting http servers from node,
not just general node stuff.

